# Need assistance with wood shop ideas.



## Sheriff (Dec 29, 2017)

So... I repossessed the room above my garage from the kids playroom. I plan on making a small wood shop in it. The room is 12x24, Sheetrocked and has a window a/c unit. I removed the carpet to the bare plywood flooring. My equipment will consist of a midi lathe, compound miter saw, counter top drill press and sander and bandsaw and other small scale tools. I don’t plan on making large items, due to stairs. Mainly lathe work at this time. Here are my questions?
1. I need some flooring ideas to make cleaning sawdust a bit easier.... like vinyl flooring or similar.
2. I know I will need a small dust collection system, especially with closed windows and the a/c on. Was thinking about one of those 1hp wall units and running some 4 inch pipe to a few stations. Probably 15-20feet at the most. Will the wall mount unit be sufficient?
3. Should I invest in one of those hang from the ceilings air purification systems?

Any help and ideas would be appreciated. And a couple things to remember.... I’m new to carpentry and recently bought a handful of tools. Not much left in the budget for these ideas. But I need to get it done.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 29, 2017)

Other will know better than me but 20' seems a ways especially if you are using corrugated pipe.
Mine is mounted on the wall only about 4' from the lathe and it does an OK job with the dust from the lathe.
Mine is a sanding dust collector so the dust goes through the impeller and it is not made for chips or shavings. I put a small piece of hardware cloth over the intake to keep larger items out. A canister type which will pick up sawdust (chips from the other tools) and easily moved from tool to tool may be better.


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2017)

You might think about just getting a shop vac on wheels and roll it to each tool as you use it. It seems like a PITA I know but that might be the most cost efficient and easy way to do it for now. Tony


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 29, 2017)

A 1HP dust collector with not make sufficient airflow through 4" pipe that length. There are advantages to dust collectors vs. shopvacs. Dust collectors will move more air and are a lot less noisy. If you want to stay with something around 1 HP you will have better results moving it from tool to tool. If you already have a shopvac and can stand the noise consider adding a cyclone to it with another canister. That will make emptying and cleaning filters a lot easier.

RichP.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2017)

I run about 20 feet of line on a 1.5 HP unit, does work fine, I might think about something like this- (Shop around, I just grabbed this as an example)

www.amazon.com/SHOP-W1685-1-5-Horsepower-Dust-Collector/dp/B001R23SS6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1514555161&sr=8-7&keywords=dust+collector

With the mobile base you can roll it around to different tools and keep your hose runs fairly short.

As far as flooring, unless you plan to glue it down, I'd skip vinyl as you can catch and tear it if loose laid, Maybe keep an eye on habitat ReStore type places for snap together laminate flooring? It'll hold up fairly well and can always be easily removed later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2017)

is this room connected to central air-heat and airconditioning? - need to to think about that if it is. A happy wife is important and pumping fine dust through out the house is a good way to tic her off along with not being healthy. Probably the most important tool is DC- took me a while to learn that. Roof air cleaner takes dust out of air- you will be much better served spending the money on keeping it out of air in first place.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm looking to get a air filtration unit. I've been eyeballing a couple on Amazon for a while now....
Benchtop 

Ceiling mount

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm looking to get a air filtration unit. I've been eyeballing a couple on Amazon for a while now....
> Benchtop
> 
> Ceiling mount



I have a nice jet I will sell cheap. shipping probably would be a pain


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a nice jet I will sell cheap. shipping probably would be a pain



Bring it down the next time you visit your son, I'll buy it from you. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a nice jet I will sell cheap. shipping probably would be a pain



If I could get it, and shipped for good price, I'll take it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 29, 2017)

I am using the shop vac setup now, and yes it’s noisy and I want a more permanent system. The room is freestanding and not connected to central a/c and separate from house.
Was looking at something similar to the shop fox wall mount dust collector. I would run it through a cyclone cannister then about 8feet of 4 inch pvc and have 2 or 3, 2.5 inch hoses coming off to service the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff said:


> I am using the shop vac setup now, and yes it’s noisy and I want a more permanent system. The room is freestanding and not connected to central a/c and separate from house.
> Was looking at something similar to the shop fox wall mount dust collector. I would run it through a cyclone cannister then about 8feet of 4 inch pvc and have 2 or 3, 2.5 inch hoses coming off to service the shop.



I started out that way with running 2 inch lines off of a manifold form 4 inch, the loss of airflow was a problem with stuff that makes lots of chips, finally went 4 inch all the way to the tool and then necked it down as close to the tool as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

